# How to use touche eclat YSL



## july (Mar 20, 2007)

I finally bought the famous touche eclat  of YSL.
But I am not sure I'm using it right .
When do you have to put it ?
before the powder ? after?
I am confused .
Do I need to put powder after I use it ? to make it more permanent (like makeup?)

Thanks


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 20, 2007)

after any concealer its best to put some powder on, or make sure u put some foundation on, or else your face would look chalky


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 20, 2007)

Touche eclat is amazing, I use it every day underneath my eyes and around my nose to get rid of discolouration. Lightly pat it with your finger until it blends into the skin, rub and it wont work properly.


----------



## Noramouse (Mar 20, 2007)

The Touche Eclat is NOT a concealer, it is a "final touch" highlighter to be used on top of ALL of your makeup to add light to the face.  This is instead of using shadow to contour (in the old days), instead it is a new way of contouring using light.  

Touche eclat comes in 4 shades:  #1 (or the original unnumbered) is a Pink light - mostly for extremely fair skin (natural blondes with light eyes and pink tone to their skin)
#2 - Radiant Ivory - for fair to medium skin tones with more golden undertones in their skin

#3 Radiant Peach - medium or very tanned skin

#4 Radiant Caramel - dark tanned or dark Latin, dark African American skin, etc.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

I love Touche eclat! I wear a moisturizer before putting it underneath my eyes then I put it on. I don't "set" it with powder afterwards though


----------



## PomPoko (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Touche eclat is amazing, I use it every day underneath my eyes and around my nose to get rid of discolouration. Lightly pat it with your finger until it blends into the skin, rub and it wont work properly._

 
I fully concur! I always use it as a base for lipstick, and around my nose and under my eyes.

If you pat gently with your ring finger it works best, if you rub it just doesn't work the same. I used to put it on first at the same time as concealer, but i find it works a lot better if you put it on last after you have tidied up everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it is amazing though, once you can make it work for you!


----------



## july (Mar 21, 2007)

thank you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will try to use it after I finish all my makeup .


----------

